# what are the best boots for winter?



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

My puppy is 6 months old and he and I are both new to the dog world and are gearing up for winter. We both want to keep our feet warm and happy. Mine are pretty well taken care of, but what's best for him? I see that people like both Muttlucks and Paws for boots. So now I'm scratching my head...which to choose? Can anyone who has used both tell me which they like the best? And what sizes to get? How about some kind of lotion to prevent salt getting in their feet? Is there a product that works well? We would appreciate any advise. Henry's feet thank you and so do I.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Musher's Secret gets good reviews.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That looks interesting...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Nancy - I have a pair of Muttlucks (or however you spell it). You can try them out on Henry and see how they work. Gryff hates them.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

since this is our first dog and first winter I wondered - do they need boots? Does everyone here use them? What would be the pro's and con's? I just picked up muttluks but Kipling hates them so far. I realize he will need to get used to them but they are expensive...just wondering what others think?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer has been through quite a few pairs of winter booties... and it never really works out.. lol

Muttluks looked pretty cool, but he HATES them and they take forever to get on.. He has both the winter insulated ones and the regular.

Also had a pair of zipper up boots that he wore once and never again. lol

And we also have some of the rubber disposable booties called 'pawz' or something like that? These are actually not bad, but still take some work to get on and can fall off pretty easily to.

I don't think dogs are meant to wear boots.. lol

Ryan


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe they're not meant to wear them....if he's ok to walk in ice and snow without booties then I'm returning these...he definitely would thank me.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Since this is your first winter with Kipling, you'll have to wait till it snows to find out how he reacts to it. My Beamer is good to walk on snow and ice forever it seems as it does not seem to bother him in the slightest. We pretty much bought the shoes so his paws would not get nasty dirty in the slush and dirty snow. (you know what the streets and sidewalks look like a couple days after a nice snowfall..lol)

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

If it weren't for snowballs and ice balls between the toes and up the legs I wouldn't have Tucker wear them. I don't put them on him for him so much as for me--it takes so long to get a full-coated Hav de-snowballed several times a day! Ha! If he was in a puppy cut I doubt I'd bother.

City folk use them to protect their feet from the chemicals or salts that are apparently put on the sidewalks, and I think that would be important.

Here's a photo of one of Tucker's legs after ONE trip outside last winter, (in case it's hard to tell, he's laying on his side, and this shot is the inside of a front leg


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow..thank you for sharing this picture. And thank you Ryan for the perspective. I think I may return the very expensive booties for now, wait to see how he does with snow and keep him in a puppy cut. On the ice balls etc....do you remove those when you come in or let them melt?? sorry for the naive question!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Even in a puppy cut, the ice balls build up! But keep in mind it only happens when going through actual snow. It will not happen if you are taking kipling for a walk on a plowed sidewalk. (or if the snow is compacted and all hard) But if you take him out for a romp in a fresh snowfall, the balls build real fast! lol... They are impossible to remove... just wrap him up in a warm blanket and let them melt... hahah

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Not naive at all. But, unless you are an extremely relaxed housekeeper, you don't want to just let them melt inside. :doh: (I tried that once.) There are a few ways to get them off, use what works for you. Dip their legs in warm water :bathbaby: ...blow-dry them (on warm) until the snowballs melt...wrap them in warmed towels...try to comb and pick them out. (That last one is pretty ineffective, from personal experience, ha!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Even in a puppy cut, the ice balls build up! But keep in mind it only happens when going through actual snow. *It will not happen if you are taking kipling for a walk on a plowed sidewalk.* (or if the snow is compacted and all hard) But if you take him out for a romp in a fresh snowfall, the balls build real fast! lol... They are impossible to remove... just wrap him up in a warm blanket and let them melt... hahah
> 
> Ryan


Or plowed backyard's lol


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Mine both wear boots in the winter. Tess won't walk in the snow without them. (She won't walk in the house with them but once she's outside she's fine.) I buy the cheap felt or heavy nylon ones you can get at most stores since we always lose at least one each winter (and then usually find it in the spring after everything melts). They don't keep their feet dry but they do protect them from the snow/ice balls, salt, slush, mess. I don't buy the ones with the hard bottoms since I just couldn't imagine them being able to walk in them. Here's a picture of Tess where you can see her boots:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tess is just too cute in her boots! :bounce:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone - very helpful advice and information! Love the pictures too!

Since I am not a relaxed housekeeper I think I would like to avoid melting all over the house....Looks like I'll hold on to the boots for now! He does look adorable in his little outfit...what do you all think?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He is so adorable!

The snow balls stuck to their fur is the absolute worst. I usually wind up putting Gryff in the tub and using warm water on his legs to get them off, then dry with the blow dryer. Gryff's doggie friends down the street can lay around and play in the snow all day long and it just shakes right off of them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's one handsome and debonair looking fellow! Love his outdoor wear. (And, your house looks immaculate...I'd say you definitely don't want snowballs melting all over!)


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Sheri said:


> He's one handsome and debonair looking fellow! Love his outdoor wear. (And, your house looks immaculate...I'd say you definitely don't want snowballs melting all over!)


LOL....you are seeing the floor one day post cleaning....let's not get the impression I can maintain this with mister's little fall paws all over it but we do try.



I love the coat because it has the zipper on top for the harness that we still use for him. Many didn't have that feature so I'm thrilled to have found it. You likely can't tell but the boots are camoflage chosen by my 10 year old son....we think it add's edge....ha! Ha!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Beamer has been through quite a few pairs of winter booties... and it never really works out.. lol
> 
> Muttluks looked pretty cool, but he HATES them and they take forever to get on.. He has both the winter insulated ones and the regular.
> 
> ...


I find the doggie pawz do not come off at all. My guys run like crazy in them and the stay on. First time ever! I find it takes about 2min max to do each dog. I still think they are the best boots. A few people in my condo have bought them after seeing my guys with them and also think they are great.

I actually bought a couple of packs a few weeks ago to stock up. Last winter I found they were always out of stock.


----------

